# Help with Chili Recipie!!!



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Not to sure on ingredients and how to... any help would be apprectiated.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a link that has several recipes.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=680881


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Required:
Meat
chili powder
beer or broth or water
some kind of tomato 

everything else is up to you. if you like beans put them in if you don't, don't


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Deer Chili*

Brown meat with chopped onions and garlic. Add tomato sauce and water or other liquid. Add chili power, cumin, oregano, paprika, salt, pepper and red pepper to desired heat. Simmer until meat is soft. Add a can or two of red kidney beans if you like or if you are a yankee! Add masa and water to thicken. I also throw in a whole bay leaf or two with the spices. Serve with chopped onions and cilantro as a garnish (and cheese if you like). Eat with hot corn or flour tortillas. I use to make a pot all the time for realtor open houses. They always eat it up. I guess they are hungry as sales have been slow for years!!!


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

On my last bowl of chili, I added refried beans as the thickener. Works great if you like beans in your chili. Made it nice and thick and the anti-******* didn't know they were in there!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Easy way to go is to use Adams brand chili powder. Go lightly, taste often, make sure to cook it at least 30 minutes to get the raw flavor out. A little cumin is always good. Other than that, use the same ingredients everyone else uses.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

This one is really good. Kinda different with no tomato sauce.

For every 1 lb of beef

*1/2 onion diced
*1 dark beer
*1 pk of Sazon Goya (Latin spice)
*3 tbs Pendery's Fort Worth Light Chili powder (the best!!)
*1 tsp (or a little more) sugar
*4 crushed totillia chips (or the crumbles out of the bottom of the bag)
*salt

Brown coarse ground chili meat, drain, then brown onions. Return to pot and add beer & Sazon Goya. Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes. Add all other ingredients and simmer 10 minutes. Salt to taste.

I ordered the Pendery's off their website. 140 year old company in Ft Worth that invented chili powder. This recipe is simple, really good and quick.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

hsif said:


> On my last bowl of chili, I added refried beans as the thickener. Works great if you like beans in your chili. Made it nice and thick and the anti-******* didn't know they were in there!


Wow, thanks for the idea! Never thought of this before!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

hsif said:


> On my last bowl of chili, I added refried beans as the thickener. Works great if you like beans in your chili. Made it nice and thick and the anti-******* didn't know they were in there!


You can use any kind of beans, just run them through a food processor until smooth and add to the chili. I have used Ranch Style like this before, adds a different flavor.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Dunedawg for the no tomatoe recipe. After 61 years, I just found out I'm allergic to tomatoes.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

use beer instead of water...
really.
cheap, flat, hot ... don't matter.


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

ok, I saw this one and just had to add my 2 cents. Just so you know, I'm retired but worked in and around the restaurant business for a long time. As odd as it may sound tomatoes were not used when chili first came to be during the old chuck wagon days of the western expansion of the US. Try to think of what your grandparents would have had on hand to cook with when they were kids. True "RED" chili had few ingredients but lots of spices. Ingredients would have been: Bacon, bacon fat or lard; chunks of beef and, occasionally, beans. The seasonings would have included paprika, cumino seed and some sort of dried chili either jalapeno or habanero. The "Red" was because of the amount of paprika in the chili. The beef would have been very lean which is why they needed the bacon or lard. The beef chunks would be browned in the lard or bacon fat and then the seasoning would be added with just enough water to cover the ingredients. This would be cooked hard for a couple hours adding water as necessary until the beef fell apart into small shredded pieces. If there were beans in the pot this would have been sufficient to thicken the chili. If not flour or masa was added as a thickener. I always say, there's genius in simplicity,


----------

